# Did you flip on the Upper C on Sat. May 24th?



## bigbean (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you lose some gear? Call us, we may have it... Various pieces of river gear recovered... 888-888-RAFT. Colorado River Center.


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

bigbean said:


> Did you lose some gear? Call us, we may have it... Various pieces of river gear recovered... 888-888-RAFT. Colorado River Center.


That was really nice of everybody to pick up the gear. We pulled 3 people out and one dog. 

The second group that flipped is there gear. They also lost there dog. Hopefully they found him, and hopefully they learned something from that day. They didn't scout the one big rapid, one of the crew wasn't wearing a life jacket and they had there dog with no life jacket. Poor form since the dog doesn't have a choice if he goes on the river and should have been given proper safety equipment.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Some people deserve to flip on the upper c but not a dog with no dfd.


----------

